# SpiderBortz's Tempmas Hat thread



## BORTZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Its that time of year. When the roads get bad with snow and ice, the Christmas music has been playing for about 2 months now, and kids are losing focus from school thats to the holidays coming up! While we all wait for whatever the Tempmas contests might be this year, I would like to outfit anyones avatar with a santa hat!

I wish I had something to give away and make this a contest, so this is just going to be a thread to get a santa hat. If you want one, let me know or just come here to show off your new look! 

Arras already went over my head and did it himself... Which is fine if you want to do that. I dont mind. Devin helped out a bit last year. HATS FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## EthanObi (Nov 29, 2013)

I'll take one! <3


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh, you're doing it! I want one!


----------



## Devin (Nov 29, 2013)

Pft. I made Arra's hat. I'll help out if you get swarmed.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 29, 2013)

could you replace my tophat with one?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey buddy! Perfect, I was gonna look around for someone to do that.  Avatar santa hat please!


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 29, 2013)

I gots a hard time choosing which ava I want with a santa hat ;c


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you Bortz


----------



## Arras (Nov 29, 2013)

Devin said:


> Pft. I made Arra's hat. I'll help out if you get swarmed.


Maybe last year, but I did this one myself because I lost the old picture


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 29, 2013)

gib mighty Gaben christmas hat plx kthxbai


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 29, 2013)

Spoiler: bunch of ava images






















 
Santa hat to the left or right side, Idk.
I tried it meself and I can't find one that's neat enough :c


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2013)

wow awesome  mine already has a hat    yay


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 29, 2013)

You can try on mine, but it's impossible!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 29, 2013)

Ooh, I wouldn't mind seeing Jenova's headless corpse with a santa hat. Might make it a little less creepy.


----------



## The Masked Man (Nov 29, 2013)

Went ahead and updated mine. Neat idea!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 29, 2013)

Me!
pls


----------



## Gahars (Nov 30, 2013)

Bah humbug.


----------



## Flame (Nov 30, 2013)

my X-mas senses are tingling....


Yes please.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh how nice of you 
I remember Devin did this before I think...
Anyway, Me pls! Make me moar christmasy!


----------



## Devin (Nov 30, 2013)

Slacking Bortz. I'll catch you up. 



Spoiler



Tom Bombadildo:





DinohScene:





Xexyz:





Pedeadstrian:





Pingouin7:





Gahars:





Flame:





Jiehfeng:





Dartzz150:





Duo8:





Wombo Combo:










Schizoanalysis:





KingVamp:





calmwaters:





Thanatos Telos:


----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 30, 2013)

X-mas sent all over the Temp, One please


----------



## Devin (Nov 30, 2013)

Updated. Everyone that posted in here has an edited avatar waiting for them in my post with the spoiler above.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 30, 2013)

Oooh! Me!


----------



## Devin (Nov 30, 2013)

Keep em coming.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 30, 2013)

Love it when it gets to this time of year on the temp.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Nov 30, 2013)

Could you make a avatar of this with a santa hat? Also could you put a santa hat on my signature? Thank you.


----------



## Devin (Nov 30, 2013)

Dododododo.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 30, 2013)

Ooooh. Me please.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 30, 2013)

Me too.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 30, 2013)

Can I have one?


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Nov 30, 2013)

One, please.


----------



## Devin (Nov 30, 2013)

Done, done, done, and done.


----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 30, 2013)

O wow, thank you so much


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 30, 2013)

Damnit Devin, you covered the best parts. I demand you remove the titty hats immediately. At least the one covering the eye.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Nov 30, 2013)

Can one fit my incredibly large head? If so ill take one


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you Devin :o

(He did my FB pic, for those wondering)


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hit me up please!


----------



## Sop (Nov 30, 2013)

hi


----------



## Flame (Nov 30, 2013)

thank you devin. it's a christmas miracle.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 30, 2013)

THE TIME HAS COME
AND SO HAVE I
HO HO HO HO!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 30, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> THE TIME HAS COME
> AND SO HAVE I
> HO HO HO HO!


 

Ho ho holy shit.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 30, 2013)

Can I have one too? Pretty please? 

Hmmm not sure if I should get another avatar instead.....


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 30, 2013)

Sorry I've been out with the last friend, should be back tonight


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 30, 2013)

I would like one


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2013)

I already had my Christmas avatar/signature in mind, so I through it on there well I was making it


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 1, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> THE TIME HAS COME
> AND SO HAVE I
> HO HO HO HO!


 
Yours is such HD, much detailed, wow


----------



## Aneki (Dec 1, 2013)

I would love to have one please.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 1, 2013)

Give the almighty Solaire a christmas hat plx ;O;


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 2, 2013)

It's about time I got myself an avatar.  I had one on another site but when uploading it here it's resolution made it look terrible so I've finally decided to redo in a higher resolution of festivity.


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2013)

I have a festive Christmas avatar (made by *mthr*  ), but I can't be arsed to shuffle avatars. I'll just display it here. 











Gahars said:


> Bah humbug.


The Gahars hated Christmas! The whole Christmas season!
Now, please don't ask why. No one quite knows the reason.
It could be that his head wasn't screwed on quite right.
It could be, perhaps, that his shoes were too tight.
But I think that the most likely reason of all
May have been that his avatar's face was two sizes too small.


----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'd really like a Christmas hat. Pretty please?


----------



## Floating Seal (Dec 3, 2013)

My avatar is cute but it would be ever cuter with a fluffy red hat, wouldn't you agree?

Pretty please?


----------



## Oswarlan (Dec 3, 2013)

Hat for the sad panda, please?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 4, 2013)

Kalker3 said:


> I'd really like a Christmas hat. Pretty please?


No. Hououin Kyouma is a mad scientist. No hat for you. Maybe crazy hair, but no Christmas hat.


----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> No. Hououin Kyouma is a mad scientist. No hat for you. Maybe crazy hair, but no Christmas hat.



What about a mad Christmas hat?


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Dec 4, 2013)

You can hat me if you like since my attempt is "poor" at best  Big Thanks

Original image  also may cause a chuckle or two, this was made for me by a friend after a skype call joking about coffee... dont ask xD



Spoiler


----------



## Zeliga (Dec 4, 2013)

Please add one to mine it hard for me to do myself :3


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 9, 2013)

Gahars


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Oswarlan (Dec 10, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> -Lots of Images snipped here-


 
Oh.. Avatar limit is 50KB, and my image is 50.6KB... 

Edit: Re-Saved as PNG and took 20KB off of it... Okay then. thanks for the hat!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2013)

It seems if you take it down from the website, the image gets smaller


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Dec 10, 2013)

Cheers mate!


----------



## Kalker3 (Dec 10, 2013)

It looks wonderful. Thanks a lot Bortz!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2013)

Employee of the friggin year right here


----------



## Chary (Dec 10, 2013)

Ooh! Can I please have a hat?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2013)

Chary said:


> Ooh! Can I please have a hat?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh I must have missed this hat thread. Where do I order my hat avatar? =)


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2013)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Oh I must have missed this hat thread. Where do I order my hat avatar? =)


----------



## pubert09 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes please! Can you get 'em small enough?


----------



## Arras (Dec 10, 2013)

Oswarlan said:


> Oh.. Avatar limit is 50KB, and my image is 50.6KB...
> 
> Edit: Re-Saved as PNG and took 20KB off of it... Okay then. thanks for the hat!


Wasn't it 80KB limit for avatar and signature combined? Besides, I doubt anyone will make a fuss over 0.6KB over the limit.


----------



## Oswarlan (Dec 11, 2013)

Arras said:


> Wasn't it 80KB limit for avatar and signature combined? Besides, I doubt anyone will make a fuss over 0.6KB over the limit.


 
No clue, but at least when I tried it, it was 50KB limit, and that .6 was clearly more than enough. Oh well, I got my hat, so I'm happy. My panda less so, but I'm sure he appreciates the hat too.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 11, 2013)

pubert09 said:


> Yes please! Can you get 'em small enough?


----------



## pubert09 (Dec 11, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


>


 


Thanks!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Dec 11, 2013)

I require my own hat!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------

